# Big Tom



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

How big is the beard??


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I just measured it, he brought it to the office this morning. Just a shade over 13 inches! Huge bird!


----------



## TurkStalker (Apr 16, 2008)

Good Lord, that thing has a mop. Nice Bird.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great bird.....

Now I need details......a story my man. Size of bird, etc.

Congrats. :beer:


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Thank you, been after him from the start of the season. Saw him and a couple smaller Tom's while out scouting earlier before season. Finally caught him out with the group of hen's while they were feeding. I knew where they were going back in to roost so we set up and they came right in. I never officially weighed him but as a few people who saw and handled him we guessed a conservative 25lbs. The beard is beautiful as stated above.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome!!! Great bird! :beer:


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that thing is a monster!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

That's a bruiser. Congrats...


----------



## buckgun'r (Oct 9, 2008)

that wild turkey is a monster..nice bird..


----------

